# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة إدارة المخاطر الجمركية 2019 .

## سمر السعيد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*يسعدنا ويشرفنا نحن مركز بروكوالا للتدريب والتطوير* 
*بتقديم دورات متطورة ومتجددة دائماً فى جميع المجالات المطلوبة فى دول الخليج والوطن العربى والمطلوبة عالميا*
*ونقدم هذه الدورات للهيئات والشركات الحكومية والخاصة والوزارات للموظفين المرشحون من قبلكم* 
*مع الخبرة الواسعة لمركز بروكوالا فى التدريب على مدار سنين وتطوير الموظفين وللحصول على الترقيات* 
*وندعو سيادتكم للتسجيل فى احدى دورات ادارة المخاطر* 

*للتواصل او الاستفسار عن المحتوى العلمى او الحجز من خلال :*
*منسقة الدورة : أ / سمر السعيد*
*Mob/Whatsapp : 00201010501023
Email : samar@prokuala.com*

*يناير*
*"**إدارة المخاطر الائتمانية في المصارف*
*Credit risk management in banks*
*—6/1/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**الاردن*
*_____________________________________*
*المهارات المتقدمة لإدارة نظم التدريب والتطوير الوظيفي*
*Advanced skills  for Career development & Training systems management* 
*—13/1/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**المغرب*
*_____________________________________*
*سبل إدارة المخاطر في المؤسسات*
*Ways of Enterprise risk management*
*—20/1/2019—**القاهرة**—**الكويت*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر واستمرارية الأعمال في مجال البنوك وشركات الوساطة المالية*
*Risk management and business continuity for banks and brokerage firms*
*—20/1/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**جنيف*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر وضوابط تقييم محافظ الأوراق المالية*
*Risk management and Securities portfolios evaluation controls*
*—27/1/2019—**القاهرة**—**المغرب*
*_____________________________________*
*فبراير*
*الإدارة المالية المعاصرة وإدارة المخاطر في المعاملات المالية*
*Contemporary financial management and risk management for the financial transactions*
*—3/2/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**جده*
*_____________________________________*
*تقييم وإدارة مخاطر الأعمال فى القطاع المصرفى*
*Risk assessment and risk management in the banking sector*
*—10/2/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**الكويت*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر والأزمات الإعلامية*
*Management of risks and media crisis* 
*—10/2/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**تركيا*
*_____________________________________*
*تدقيق و إدارة مخاطر دورة المشتريات*
*Auditing and Managing risks in the procurement process*
*—17/2/2019—**القاهرة**—**الرياض*
*_____________________________________*
*ادارة الازمات والمخاطر و الكوارث والنكبات*
*Management of crises, risks, disasters and calamities*
*—24/2/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**دبي*
*_____________________________________*
*مارس*
*الإدارة المالية المتقدمة وإدارة المخاطر*
*Advanced financial management and Risk management*
*—3/3/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**جده*
*_____________________________________*
*تقييم وإدارة المخاطر ووضع الضوابط الوقائية*
*Risk assessment and management & preventive controls development*
*—10/3/2019—**القاهرة**—**المغرب*
*_____________________________________*
*دورة تدريبية في ماهية المخاطرة وكيف تتم إدارتها*
*What is risk definition and how it is manage*
*—17/3/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**باريس*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر في الموارد البشرية*
*Risk Management fo Human Resources*
*—17/3/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**تركيا*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية*
*Operational Risk Management*
*—24/3/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**الدوحة*
*_____________________________________*
*أبريل*
*إدارة مخاطر المشاريع الاحترافية*
*Project Risk Management Professional* 
*—7/4/2019—**القاهرة**—**الدمام*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة مخاطر المؤسسات وإدارة الأزمات*
*Enterprise risk management & Crisis management*
*—14/4/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**تركيا*
*_____________________________________*
*دورة في حوكمة الشركات , ادارة المخاطر والمسؤوليات*
*Corporate Governance, Responsibilities of Risk Management*
*—21/4/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**دبي*
*_____________________________________*
*دورة في إدارة ومحاسبة التأمين الصحي*
*Health insurance management and Accounting* 
*—21/4/2019—**القاهرة**—**بيروت*
*_____________________________________*
*التمويل وإدارة المخاطر وحوكمة الشركات*
*Financing, risk management and corporate governance*
*—28/4/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**الاردن*
*_____________________________________*
*مايو*
*إدارة المخاطر في شركات التأمين*
*Risk management for insurance companies*
*—5/5/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**جنيف*
*_____________________________________*
*مهام مدير المخاطر*
*Duties of Risk Manager*
*—5/5/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**الدمام*
*_____________________________________*
*يونيو*
*تطور إدارة المخاطر في المنظمات*
*Evolution of risk management for organizations*
*—9/6/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**الدمام*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر في المشاريع.... أهدافها وطرق وتقييمها*
*( Project Risk management ( its objectives, methods and evaluation* 
*—16/6/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**دبي*
*_____________________________________*
*دورة في مخاطر تأمين السيارات (الإلزامي والشامل**)*
*Vehicle insurance risks (Compulsory and comprehensive)*
*—23/6/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**باريس*
*_____________________________________*
*دورة في ادارة المخاطر فى التأمينات الاجتماعية*
*Risk Management for Social Insurance*
*—30/6/2019—**القاهرة**—**الدمام*
*_____________________________________*
*يوليو*
*المحاســـبة المالـيــة المتقدمــة وتــــقييم ، تـحليل الأداء المالـــي وادارة المخاطــر الماليـــة واعــداد المـــوازنـات*
*Advanced Financial Accounting, Evaluation and analysis of financial performance, Financial risk management & budgets preparation* 
*—7/7/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**تركيا*
*_____________________________________*
*أهمية إدارة المخاطر في الشركات الاستثمارية*
*Importance of risk management for the investment companies*
*—7/7/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**لندن*
*_____________________________________*
*تقييم المخاطر وإدارة المخاطر لمشاريع النفط والغاز*
*Risk Assessment & Risk Management for Oil & Gas Projects*
*—14/7/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**استراليا*
*_____________________________________*
*د**ورة تدريبية في أهداف إدارة المخاطر في المنشآت*
*Training course on objectives of Enterprise Risk Management* 
*—21/7/2019—**القاهرة**—**الرياض*
*_____________________________________*
*الإدارة المالية المعاصرة وإدارة المخاطر في المعاملات المالية*
*Contemporary financial management and risk management for the financial transactions*
*—28/7/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**دبي*
*_____________________________________*
*أغسطس*
*إدارة مخاطر المؤسسات وإدارة الأزمات*
*Enterprise risk management & Crisis management*
*—4/8/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**جده*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة مخاطر المشروع*
*Project Risk Management*
*—18/8/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**الكويت*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر التعاقدية والتأمين والتعويضات*
*Contractual Risk Management, Insurance  and Compensation*
*—18/8/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**تركيا*
*_____________________________________*
*شركات التأمين وادارة المخاطر*
*Insurance companies and risk management*
*—25/8/2019—**القاهرة**—**الرياض*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة مخاطر المشاريع الاحترافية*
*Project Risk Management Professional* 
*—25/8/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**دبي*
*_____________________________________*
*سبتمبر*
*إدارة المخاطر وضوابط تقييم محافظ الأوراق المالية*
*Risk management & Securities portfolios evaluation controls* 
*—1/9/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**جده*
*_____________________________________*
*الإدارة المالية المتقدمة وإدارة المخاطر*
*Advanced financial management and Risk management*
*—8/9/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**واشنطن*
*_____________________________________*
*دورة تدريبية في إدارة المخاطر الائتمانية في المصارف*
*Training course on credit risk management in banks*
*—15/9/2019—**القاهرة**—**الدمام*
*_____________________________________*
*دورة تدريبية في إدارة المخاطر في بيئة المشاريع*
*Training course on Risk management in a project environment*
*—22/9/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**دبي*
*_____________________________________*
*مفهوم المخاطر عند شركات التأمين*
*Risk concept for insurance companies*
*—29/9/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**بيروت*
*_____________________________________*
*أكتوبر*
*أهمية إدارة المخاطر في الشركات الاستثمارية*
*Importance of risk management for the investment companies*
*—6/10/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**الاردن*
*_____________________________________*
*التمويل وإدارة المخاطر وحوكمة الشركات*
*Financing, risk management and corporate governance*
*—13/10/2019—**القاهرة**—**الرياض*
*_____________________________________*
*أنشطة إدارة المخاطر*
*Risk management activities*
*—20/10/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**دبي*
*_____________________________________*
*تقييم مخاطر التمويل والاستثمار والتنبؤ بالفشل المالي*
*Evaluate the financing and investing risks & Predict the financial failure*
*—20/10/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**جنييف*
*_____________________________________*
*تطور إدارة المخاطر في المنظمات*
*Evolution of risk management for organizations*
*—27/10/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**الدمام*
*_____________________________________*
*نوفمبر*
*إدارة المخاطر الجمركية*
*Customs Risk Management*
*—3/11/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**الاردن*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر واستمرارية الأعمال في مجال البنوك وشركات الوساطة المالية*
*Risk management and business continuity for banks and brokerage firms*
*—3/11/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**جنييف*
*_____________________________________*
*أنماط إدارة المخاطر*
*Risk management types*
*—10/11/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**دبي*
*_____________________________________*
*أهداف إدارة المخاطر في المنشآت*
*Risk management objectives for facilities*
*—17/11/2019—**القاهرة**—**الرياض*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر التعاقدية والتأمين والتعويضات*
*Contractual Risk Management, Insurance  and Compensation*
*—24/11/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**الدمام*
*_____________________________________*
*ديسمبر*
*تقييم المخاطر وإدارة المخاطر لمشاريع النفط والغاز*
*Risk Assessment & Risk Management for Oil & Gas Projects*
*—1/12/2019—**القاهرة**—**الرياض*
*_____________________________________*
*أساليب تحسين شركات التأمين في إدارة المخاطر*
*How to improve risk management for the insurance companies*
*—8/12/2019—**شرم الشيخ**—**سلطنة عمان*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر التشغيلية*
*Operational Risk Management*
*—15/12/2019—**كوالالمبور**—**سويسرا*
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر الائتمانية في المصارف*
*Credit risk management for banks*
*—22/12/2019—**القاهرة**—**دبى* 
*_____________________________________*
*إدارة المخاطر التأمينية*
*Insurance risk management*
*—29/12/2019—**الاسكندرية**—**جده*
*_____________________________________*

*نقدم الدورات باللغة العربية اوالانجليزية حسب رغبة العميل*

*ويوجد لدينا مجالات اخرى :*
*( الموارد البشرية – السكرتارية - الادارة والقيادة والتطوير الذاتى – الاحصاء – مجالات المحاسبة – مجالات الهندسة - العلاقات العامة – القانون – المشتريات والمخازن – الجودة والانتاج – الصحافة والاعلام – السلامة والصحة المهنية – التسويق والمبيعات – تكنولوجيا المعلومات – العلوم السياسية – البيئة وسلامة الغذاء – السفن والموانئ –التخليص الجمركى – النقل الجوى والمطارات – الحوكمة وادارة الاستثمار – الدفاع المدنى – المياه والصرف الصحى – والبترول – والبورصات – التخطيط الاستراتيجى – ادارة العقارات– ادارة المخاطر – البلديات والمجالس المحلية – الصحة والمستشفيات – الدورات الامنية ... وغيرها .)*

*تنفذ البرامج لمدة 5 ايام – 10 أيام – 3 أسابيع – شهر – 6 أشهر حسب خطتنا ورغبة العميل*

*وتنعقد في أرقى القاعات الفندقية حول العالم*
*في دبي – ماليزيا – تركيا – الاردن – الاسكندرية – نيويورك – واشنطن – مدريد – برشلونة – المغرب – السعودية – سلطنة عمان – قطر – شرم الشيخ – اندونيسيا – الصين – روسيا – جاكرتا وغيرها*
*للاستفسار عن المحتويات العلمية للبرامج المطروحة أو ترشيح منسوبيكم أو التعاقد مع المركز من خلال ...*
*منسقة الدورة : أ / سمر السعيد*
*Mob/Whatsapp : 00201010501023*
*Email:* *samar@prokuala.com*

----------

